# What do you guys think of these?



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... gory=36251

Could be effective. I would like to try some of these.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I thought the video looked great, pretty decent price too. It would be interesting to order a dozen and see how well they are made!!


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

That wire beak stake kinda has be worried.....but I am thinking about giving them a shot. Would be worth $3 each to take a look as long as shipping is reasonable.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

What are they? I can't get the link to open and the suspense is KILLING me!!!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Go to ebay and search for goose decoys. Then look for silo socks.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Two things to consider....

1) Is the decoy shiny? I'm not a big fan of silhouettes for this reason, but some maybe aren't?

2) In a North Dakota wind, will it be too much motion? You can always throw some dirt or rocks in the socks to keep it on the ground on high winds, but how would you control these?

Playing devils advocate as always...


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

Great price! I will definitely have a few dozen of these in my setup this spring. Like Hustad said, strong winds could exaggerate movement but pinning socks has never been a problem. Great deal, thanks for posting that GG. :rock:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I wish I had the money to get about 100 dozen of these bad boys...
http://www.higdondecoys.com/detail.asp?Product_ID=70455

Guess I'll have to settle for adding some more northwinds to the spread instead. :idiot:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The paint on the blues is awesome! I talked to Higdon today. The snows are about as new as can get, and they haven't done any marketing on them. They will be apart of Nodak Outdoors real soon!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Hurry Hurry :beer:


----------

